# cow hocks desirable or not



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

I have been reading up on cow hocked horses to see exactly what cow hocked means...and i have found in forums from all over more poeple than not would like for their horse to be a little cow-hocked...
most seem to think that they tend to absorb shock a little better and are less likely to develop hock lameness

they also say when buying and noticing a cow hocked defect, that you should really be looking at sires to check how sound they were and how long they have worked or bred

except for extreme cases, cow-hocked is not an undesirable trait...except for confromation classes that count off for this type of thing.

i always thought that a horses feet should point slightly outward...whats your opinions???


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The only input I have ever had about cowhockedness (is that a word?) is when my vet looked at our foal Saro and said she was a bit cowhocked. His dad has been a large animal vet for 50 years and rode gaited horses. He said you want a gaited horse to be a little cowhocked for a better ride. True or not thats what I was told :? :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It all depends on how significant it is. Like everything other conformation "fault" it depends on the severity of it and on the horse's conformation. I've seen some grand prix show jumpers who were VERY over at the knee to the point where you wonder how they manage to still be sound and it doesn't affect them at all. No soundness problems whatsoever.

I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I wouldn't say its desirable, but slight cow-hocks don't bother me. I'd prefer straight set legs, but there are certainly worse things.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

my horse is cow hocked and has no problems with lameness and whatnot. heres a picture of her legs to show you how she looks.










you cant see her left hoof too well but if you look at her right one you get the idea.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I think for confo purposes it's not desired, but if it's slight I'm sure there wouldn't be any problems. I've also seen some cowhocked horses & they do fine.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Cowhocks are one of the most common conformation faults I have seen in my breed. It is not debilitating, and I have heard cowhocked horses are easier to gait(ASBs) if that makes any difference. 

My colt(we are taking care with his feet to help this. he is getting better, but will always be cowhocked) is incredibly cowhocked.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

http://en.mimi.hu/horse/cow-hocked.html


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

LadyDreamer said:


> Cowhocks are one of the most common conformation faults I have seen in my breed. It is not debilitating, and I have heard cowhocked horses are easier to gait(ASBs) if that makes any difference.
> 
> My colt(we are taking care with his feet to help this. he is getting better, but will always be cowhocked) is incredibly cowhocked.


that's how bad my guy is


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

free_sprtd said:


> LadyDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Cowhocks are one of the most common conformation faults I have seen in my breed. It is not debilitating, and I have heard cowhocked horses are easier to gait(ASBs) if that makes any difference.
> ...


i didn't know Thunder was cowhocked.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Is it just how he was standing in the photo? Just because of how he is standing and because of his breeding which would not indicate this likely kind of conformation I would call a vet a get him checked out. I'm a little concerned.

Normally anything this obvious might only be seen in a draft breeds or crosses but even then, never seen it this severe.

I have seen some crazy conformation/leg problems in some foals, warmbloods and a few TBs and with time they straightened out and were ok.

I would for sure get a vet out.
Check out these photos, some of them are hard to see tho:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

That photo of the clydie colt...so cute! >_<


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

lol, it is


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Depends what you plan to do, I heard cow-hocked horses are more versatile and athletic. But if you plan to do showing where you get higher ribbons for better conformation I would shy away from cow-hocked horses.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My mare and colt are both cow hocked and it's never bothered them at all. I wouldn't worry about it...


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Is it just how he was standing in the photo? Just because of how he is standing and because of his breeding which would not indicate this likely kind of conformation I would call a vet a get him checked out. I'm a little concerned.
> 
> Normally anything this obvious might only be seen in a draft breeds or crosses but even then, never seen it this severe.
> 
> ...


Aww...cute! I think cow hocks are desired in some draft breeds....and it seems, for the heavier breeds, almost unavoidable to a certain extent...I might be wrong....tell me if I am!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

No you are correct. It is a trait seen in the heavy breeds. It does happen also in the lighter breeds but seen more in the big build horses as it gives them more pulling strength(for driving).


----------

